# People Friendly And Outgoing Tortoise



## Nobody (Feb 11, 2010)

Which breeds or species of tortoises is/are the most people friendly and outgoing?The ones with a lot of personality?
Thanks.


----------



## GBtortoises (Feb 11, 2010)

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-12023.html


----------

